
Kepler-442b more habitable than Earth, according to new scale UK - rbanffy
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/kepler-442b-more-habitable-earth
======
simonblack
While that may be an interesting fact, it's got no more practical advantage to
us than the old myth of the moon being made of green cheese.

Unless there's a magical way of going faster than light, that new planet is
thankfully forever out of our grasp.

